
Tim Cook is on Twitter - sferik
https://twitter.com/tim_cook
======
sferik
The account isn't verified but it was just retweeted by @pschiller, so it
appears to be legit.

~~~
macleanjr
It has since been verified.

------
Fourplealis
Wow, he already got over 50k followers and is getting like 40 per second.

